
Show HN: Elltwo – A browser-based tool for mathy markdown composition - iamlemec
https://github.com/iamlemec/elltwo
======
iamlemec
Direct link to live demo: [http://dohan.io](http://dohan.io)

------
accordionclown
great start!

i could've used more clarity on how to enter/exit edit-mode; maybe that's just
my failure to read instructions carefully, but you don't wanna lose people
like me right at the outset.

~~~
iamlemec
Thanks! Just updated the demo document to highlight the most important
commands.

